# ABT Leftovers



## jerseyhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Made my first batch and they were fantastic. Problem is there were a couple leftover.  They were wraped in bacon and I knuked the for almost a min. They were good but not crunchy  like when they first came out. How does everyone re-heat their ABT's?


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2008)

I have never had abt leftovers.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 17, 2008)

If I have any leftover...doesn't happen often, I like to run them under the broiler to crisp them back up. They are OK but not as good as hot outta the smoker.

I usually do not want to take the time to fire up my grill for this. It would work though.


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 17, 2008)

ditto .never had any leftovers


----------



## daboys (Aug 17, 2008)

IF, I have any leftovers, I just eat them cold the next day.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 17, 2008)

what cowgirl says


----------



## ck311 (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah I just normally eat them cold the next day they get mushy imo when nuked.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I only had 2 leftover and was pretty stuffed. Now I know how many to make in the future.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just eat em cold, they er good that way, othewise like cowgirl says, give em a shot under the broiler.  Or ifin ya have a toaster oven a quick shot in there would work to.


----------



## flash (Aug 18, 2008)

Well if my wife is arround we may have leftovers, just me, I eat em all. Try giving them 15 minutes in a toaster oven 300Âº. You'll never quite get the crispness of the original but it is still quite good.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 18, 2008)

Eat em cold and wash em down with I cold barley pop.


----------

